# Seasoning cast iron grill grates



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just a quick question hope I can get some quick answers:

I bought a new grill this past weekend after seeing the light and switching to charcoal.

I finally found the one I wanted that has the ability to add a side smoker box on it.

Anyway it has cast iron grates. I have never had a grill with cast iron. I plan on seasoning them tomorrow night (Wednesday). I want to do this right so I get good results and get the best from the grates.

Any tips or suggestions? The directions suggest coating in vegetable oil and heating for a time on a certain temp. Is this done just in the grill over charcoal then? Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'd season them with salt,pepper, and garlic salt :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It will work best if your wife lets you do it in the oven. 

Set your temp on 350. Oil the cast iron with an unsalted oil. Warm the grates first, then oil, return to the oven for 1/2 hour, pull and reoil, put them back in for another 1/2 hour. Pull them out let them cool and oil them again. Always leave them with an oil coat after cooking.

OK, I fess up, I have never done a grill, but I have done a dozen cast iron fry pans and dutch ovens this way.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> It will work best if your wife lets you do it in the oven.
> 
> Set your temp on 350. Oil the cast iron with an unsalted oil. Warm the grates first, then oil, return to the oven for 1/2 hour, pull and reoil, put them back in for another 1/2 hour. Pull them out let them cool and oil them again. Always leave them with an oil coat after cooking.
> 
> OK, I fess up, I have never done a grill, but I have done a dozen cast iron fry pans and dutch ovens this way.


I do this same thing with my cast iron cookware for over the fire cooking but I add seasoning like Lowreys (spelling?) and I also use pure peanut oil and not vegitable oil. You don't get that sticky type of feeling then.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

Well thanks for the tip. Although I don't think I will be allowed to do that in the oven. We just got a new oven a few weeks ago, and since there is a coat of oil on the grates right now, she will probably be not too into letting me do that in the oven!

Will it work to do that ON the grill do you think?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It should work on the grill.

Rude, if you read the directions for cast iron it specifically states that you should never use anything with salt in it to season. Salt on it the first time will stay with it for a long time and attract moisture. It is the biggest no no when it comes to seasoning iron.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've never heard that about using unsalted oils...will have to look into this as I've always used bacon grease to season my cast iron.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I did some online reading and I think I will try unsalted vegetable shortening...think that will work?

I might try to sneak them in the oven or if not I'll do the grill. I like the smell of charcoal anyway so that will allow me to sit outside and do that!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I did some online reading and I think I will try unsalted vegetable shortening...think that will work?


Absolutely.

Put some foil under it in the oven and momma should let you use the oven.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah really it should't even be an issue. I bought the oven after selling one of my vehicles and using that money. OF course I have enough toys so I suppose she deserves a toy too!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

bacon grease is the absolute best when it comes to seasoning all cast iron. if you do wash it dry it in the oven or on the grill at about 250-300 for 2 hours. I only wash my cast iron stuff about 2x a yr, but you could do it more if you'd like. i usually just wipe it down well and spray with pam. when i have a new piece of cast iron i will wipe down well and rub the bacon grease in it. and put it in the oven at the lowest temp setting for anywhere from 45 min to an hour.

of course this means you have to eat alot of bacon....i never had any problems with that.

one thing with cast iron grill grates or anything cast iron. if you get bbq sauce or ay seasoning on them wipe it off right away or everything will taste like bbq etc....


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

perhaps some olive oil???


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I use peanut oil, but then you have to be careful not to serve anyone with peanut allergies, anything that has been cooked on it. Even a tiny amount of peanut oil could give someone a really bad allergic reaction.


----------

